# Inspiration to..keep... Prepping



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Some of us probably get a little complacent in our prepping from time to time, so I thought I'd put together a few video reminders of why we do what we do...

Feel free to ad your own.

Part 1


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Part 2


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Part 3


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

After all of this and there are still people that do not care to prep ,, they are the ones that will die when SHTF ,,


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Having survived a couple of natural disasters I don't need much inspiration to be prepared. 

Yet today I was inspired!!! 

I found a good selection of Sardines for .69 a tin at the grocer. So I stocked up on them, with a 2020 expiration date I will be buying some more before they go back up to the regular price. Bought some crackers too but they were normally priced, so that tempered my enthusiasm a bit.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> After all of this and there are still people that do not care to prep ,, they are the ones that will die when SHTF ,,


 They will be the ones pounding on your door demanding you take care of them. If you don't help they will band together and take what they want or shoot you in the back. It will get really nasty, very quickly.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> They will be the ones pounding on your door demanding you take care of them. If you don't help they will band together and take what they want or shoot you in the back. It will get really nasty, very quickly.


Thats why you keep your prepping to yourself man! Ive heard that "i know where to go if *whatever disaster is the flavour of the week* happens!"

I be like "hell no you dont!" How about you go get your own ass ready now then carry on as you were. My door will be locked to everyone save a few who i cant live without or who bring something i cant do. Like a doctor.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been blessed with a logical mind. When confronted with a frightening situation, I usually begin to think of ways to react to it and survive. But I have to admit, some of those videos scared me. Especially "The Economic Collapse". That's just too real.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Shelter, food, water,medicine,and DEFENSE, alternative location


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

I have to admit there are days that I would love to go back to being blissful and ignorant, but there is so much you can't unsee


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I have been prepping since the late 1970's.

You would think that after people go through things like Hurricane Sandy or Katrina (and all kinds of other
disasters) that there would be MILLIONS of preppers! Evidently some people need to be hit over the head
with a 2X4 before they change their thinking. 

Idiots! 

I am one of those who really CAN observe travails of others and change my ways. Many can't learn until
it HAPPENS TO THEM! That's being rather slow-minded (there are other terms for this too...some of which
employ profane language and insults to a person's intellectual level).

Grim

On another note...if I never have to actually USE any of my preps...that's as good as it gets!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

So true, Grim. Look at the video above where the guy is astonished that there is no bread or water on the shelves at Wallmart as a hurricane is bearing down on them. Moron! Doesn't that happen every single time a hurricane approaches? Get your head out of your phone and look at what's happening around you!


----------



## bigprepper (Apr 12, 2016)

When someone asks me, why do I prep, my answer is: why don't you prep?


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Most Americans have fell into a dangerous place that's a combination of having lived such a sheltered existence, combined with a good dose of normalcy bias. It's all many can do to cope with very minor interruptions to the system, much less a complete breakdown of it. Most would be completely unprepared to deal with everything a serious long lasting event would bring.

I will acknowledge that to survive something for a year or more takes a lot of dedication and forethought. But like they say doing anything is better than doing nothing. But polls and survey's show the majority of Americans have a stunning lack of confidence in their own ability to survive any serious disaster or emergency for very long. Many also suffer a dangerous false sense of security that in turn leads to a lack of even the most basic preparations.

Take a look at some of the following polls and survey's, they are stunning and head shaking....

A YouGov survey of 1,000 respondents has found that Americans aren't confident in their abilities to survive a SHTF event. In all, 71% of respondents believe they wouldn't last a week in post-SHTF America.
https://readfomag.com/2015/03/according-to-americans-this-is-how-the-world-ends/

Three in four Americans say they would be dead in two months. Remarkably, 21 percent said they would survive without services provided by electronic power less than a week and another 28 percent believed they could last less than two weeks. 
Half of America: I?d kill to protect my own

Over half of those surveyed in a recent Persuadable Research study believe that they are unprepared for a disaster. They've not gathered the necessary items such as water, food, first aid, radios or candles that could see them through, even if only for a few days. Many who are unprepared simply stated that the intend to "wing it" should a large natural or man-made disaster occur. 
Most Americans Unprepared for Disasters According to a February Persuadable Research Survey

55% Of Americans Believe Government Will Take Care Of Them If the SHTF... Amazingly, even after all of the examples to the contrary that we have seen in recent years, a solid majority of all Americans actually believe that the government will be there for them when things hit the fan. According to a new survey conducted by the Adelphi University Center for Health Innovation, 55 percent of Americans believe that the authorities will come to their rescue when disaster strikes. 
55 Percent Of Americans Believe That The Government Will Take Care Of Them If Disaster Strikes » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

According to our recent nationwide survey of adults, the Adelphi University Center for Health Innovation Poll found that 84% of Americans don't think it's very likely they will be affected by a disaster. Really? The Poll further found that 44% of the respondents don't have first aid kits, that they believe they can survive an average of 16 days if forced to remain in their homes during a disaster, but over half (53%) didn't have a 3-day supply of nonperishable food and water stored at home. 55% thought the authorities will look after them in case of a disaster. The AU CHI Poll demonstrates that this sense of security is unrealistic and it could have tragic circumstances. 
Poll Found Americans are Unprepared for Disasters

A new national survey shows that Americans have not learned their lessons from recent disasters. The Adelphi University Center for Health Innovation poll revealed that 44 percent of U.S. adults don't have first-aid kits and 48 percent lack emergency supplies for use in the event of catastrophes. The findings suggested that Americans have a false sense of security. 
Many Americans Not Prepared for Disasters: Poll


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, an opposing viewpoint: I am retired, I have back problems that at the moment prevent me 
from walking for more than an hour (sometimes only 5 minutes), I couldn't carry a BOB over 
5-8 pounds. I had surgery for my back a year ago and thought things were looking up, 10 months 
laters I back as bad as before but slightly different symptoms from new back issues. I am trying 
to decide if I should have surgery again since every time you go under anesthesia you are 
increasing your odds you won't wake up. I take some meds that I need and I could probably live 
without them, but can't be sure. SO... while I won't stop preparing for a short term event, I don't 
know if I could survive a long term SHTF event. I doubt it! Every so often as I inventory, check 
my supplies and look at buying another box of ammo or a firearm; I wonder if it is time to say 
screw it. I have a couple of friends I good give the majority of my preps to (other than what is 
needed short term). Heck maybe they might even give me some money. I have a fellow prepper 
who says they would take me in if I had to bug out but I know I could never pull my weight except 
for "standing guard" (pun intended). About the only thing I could contribute would be my years of 
experience in electrical, mechanical, and out of the box thinking. At some point, maybe 5 years 
down the line, I figure I'll just say enough is enough and stop prepping or "worrying" about the "Big
One". Maybe I'll get lucky and out live the SHTF event that we all know is coming.

Anybody else in the same boat or wondering if it is time to pull the plug on it all?


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Should any of the above or other "incidents" occur, be grateful for the stupid people. They can be used for fodder. They will help to eliminate each other. Most will die quickly for various reasons. That could be a good thing as they wont be around to use resources of any kind. That leaves more of everything for people that prepared for trouble. 

I'm sure some will see this as a bit cold but, to me it makes sense.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Ok, an opposing viewpoint: I am retired, I have back problems that at the moment prevent me
> from walking for more than an hour (sometimes only 5 minutes), I couldn't carry a BOB over
> 5-8 pounds. I had surgery for my back a year ago and thought things were looking up, 10 months
> laters I back as bad as before but slightly different symptoms from new back issues. I am trying
> ...


All a person can do is the best they can at anytime in their life, that's all you or anyone can do. Far as just throwing in the towel all together, I guess that's up to each individual to decide, but I hope you don't. Because whatever you offer far as knowledge and prepper readiness is probably much more than a majority of dumbasses in this country possess. Don't sell yourself short.

Anyway I saw this article and thought of your post.

I like the old saying he quotes... Old age and treachery can overcome youth and skill. :glee:

Some Helpful Tips for Older Preppers | Preparedness Advice Blog


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Look at what is happening -- how do you not??


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

In the SHTF scenarios it seems to me that people will leave their homes and search for water/food, etc. when their
supplies run out. Most of us (when and if our supplies run out) will actually have to do the same thing. Many other
less-prepared folk will have preceded us on this particular trek (looking for supplies).

As a result of their starting out earlier than us, when the time eventually comes that I am looking for supplies, I
think the pickings will be quite slim. Individual stores will be ransacked by repeated visits from desperate victims.
Homes, one after another, will have been gone through, leaving nothing immediately useful. Fuel supplies will
be used up, tanks of cars and trucks will have been siphoned. 

Many will starve, but in those days prior to that event, people will kill for food if they think you have it. Indeed,
they may kill you for ANYTHING they figure they need that YOU have! Deciding exactly WHEN it will be safe to
stick your nose out of your BOL or Bunker/What have you, will be a decision that must be carefully weighed. If
you go outside simply to plant a garden, what will keep someone from seeing you from afar and taking you out 
with a 300 yard shot before you even know they are there? Why would they do that...? Because you obviously
have FOOD! And killing you indiscriminately to get it is a means to their end. They will want your prosperity.

It will be a dangerous world when the SHTF. I prepare for it. I plan to survive it. But I know for certain that I
will NOT enjoy it. At least not for quite some time.

Like Paraquack, I too have medical issues, but having a medical background, I have plans to deal with them...
not perfectly, but I believe adequately.

As for resources being around as the people die off...well...food and fuel will not be easily obtained as I have
said. Unless you come up with an idea of a place to find them that NO ONE ELSE has thought of. Other items
not useful in the here and now, but which may be considered raw materials for construction & invention, I
believe, will be somewhat common and easily acquired. 

To my way of thinking, after the categories of food, water, defense and waste are dealt with, the most needed
item (on MY agenda) will be recreating an electrical power supply. I am not so naive as to think it will be
feasible to "relight the county"...I feel if we can provide AC for a metal shop & manufacturing on a small scale
we will be doing well. There will be many things that will be needed to be made.

As for the greater powers being able to handle the rekindling of "The Grid"...if too many people go around and
are stripping the wires down, or draining the power transformers in order to get their oil, they will be shooting
us in the foot by doing so. A prepper takes the "long term" look at possibilities. I, for one, will not be taking
the power lines down, I will be in hope that they may someday come on again. But when...Quien Sabe?

Others will think as they may. Good luck to us all when the day comes.

Grim


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

My two cents worth.

Prepping is like buying insurance. You do it and pray you never have to use it. Long term prep is nearly impossible, with very few exceptions. Since history is a good indicator, short to medium situations of unrest are more likely.

The thought that millions, nay hundreds of millions of people will just crawl into a corner and die is naïve at best. As a prepper the shear numbers of assailants you will have to face in a TEOTWKI event will exhaust your ammo supply, or your ability to haul off and dispose of the piles of corpses.

But here’s the good news, most people are good, and the bad will be weeded out faster in a WROL situation.

Be good to your neighbors and develop a solid level of trust, because mutual survival is the only proven solution.

Before anybody screams foul, I did mention few exceptions, and I don’t have to defend this position.

CT.

Added for a bit of clarity.

In my area I have a good relationship with my neighbors, and we are in like mind in most aspects when it comes to mutual support. However we have a convicted child molester in our midst. There is a consolidated understanding that it will be a race to see who wacks him first when the SHTF.

CT.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Being in AZ has its advantages and disadvantages. Availability for easy water sucks. Availability of electricity will 10 times easier with so many homes with solar panels on the roof. If I can learn enough about grid tie inverters.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Paraquack really bared his soul with his post. I thought it deserved an answer.



paraquack said:


> ... while I won't stop preparing for a short term event, I don't know if I could survive a long term SHTF event. I doubt it!


Me too. Water is the biggest problem for a long term emergency. I can't see me walking 3/4 mile up 400 vertical feet of elevation from the creek with enough water to live on and stay healthy. You can only store so much.

Some good news today concerning this, however. My house sits on an old farm. My neighbor owns the oldest house around, probably the original farmhouse. He has an old, closed well. I told him I would share the expense of activating it if he will share the water. So yes, I keep preparing too.



paraquack said:


> ... Every so often as I inventory, check my supplies and look at buying another box of ammo or a firearm; I wonder if it is time to say screw it.


I've said screw it a number of times, but I always return to prepping. It's just common sense.



paraquack said:


> ...At some point, maybe 5 years down the line, I figure I'll just say enough is enough and stop prepping or "worrying" about the "Big One".


I guess we all will. We all get old, and there are no long-term survivors.



paraquack said:


> ...Anybody else in the same boat or wondering if it is time to pull the plug on it all?


Yes. I guess I just answered that.


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

chocks141 said:


> I have to admit there are days that I would love to go back to being blissful and ignorant, but there is so much you can't unsee


Amen to the can't unsee! I use that often. 
After Fire/EMS/LEO for more than 1/2 of my life, I've seen "SHTF" in various ways. Life doesn't give up, people do. I have learned to try to keep my needed items well secured and well hidden. My wife doesn't know about some, but she has a way to if she opens the correct safe. She usually avoids it, unless she is alone at night. Then, she gets what she needs and closes and locks it back. 
My kids, my wife and a handful of immediate family will be ok, others, best of luck. They have been warned and still are "blissfully unaware(or just stupid)". Either way, survival of the fittest will rule the SHTF days.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have prepared for many decades, those preps have carried us through many storms and power outages. 
I have hinted at what I have put away, there is plenty of depth to the preps.
I have years worth of our meds put up in the freezer, I, like some of you am not in perfect health, but that is not a mental detractor.
After all I have done, I am not throwing in the towel, I may die in the conflagration, but being the stubborn bastard that I am, I will go down fighting.
I don't worry about running out of ammo, have plenty, really more than enough.
I have the general and food stores to go five years if needed, water is not a problem.
Yes the unprepared will be scavenging and consuming everything they find.
At a point, perhaps a few weeks or a month or two, the bulk will have died off, reducing the intrusion problem dramatically. 
The plans and equipment are in place for a conversion to a 19th century lifestyle if needed.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

One of the great benefits of prepping is the warm fuzzy feeling of knowing that unless a nuke drops directly on your head, you and your family will at least outlive the masses of unprepared.
There is a contentment associated with every new prep purchase, while watching the world crumble around you.
There is the sense of accomplishment with learning old and new skills.
There is the happiness of seeing seedlings sprout and develop into sustainable food.
There is the comfort of having friends and neighbors who share your values, and in developing ever tightened bonds with those who will work WITH you when the balloon goes up.
There is the joy of family bonding, the likes of which are missing for the most part in our current age. Father and son. Mother and Daughter. Learning together, working together, living and surviving together.

I almost see SHTF as a chance to renew. To really LIVE. To excise the destruction of our civilization that has happened in the last 50 years. 

All in all...prepping with the right attitude is healthy, meaningful, fulfilling, safety conscious, educational, and just smart.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Part 4


----------

